# Electronic Firecrackers or E-Crackers...



## Gothyc Designs (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello everyone. I recently saw these noisemaker props called Electric firecrackers or others term e-crackers. Well I would like to find info on making them. I really can't see spending $20-40ea. for these. which it seems a certain company is in the lead with these.

Has anyone attempted to make their own? To any degree of an attempt. I want to make it to run on a battery pack so an actor isn't tied down with cords. I plan on making about 5-8. but no budget to buy 8 new ones at $20-40ea. Money can be better spent elsewhere.

Any info anyone can share would be great. My other thought is to buy 1 and disect it to see how it works.

ThX for your time and info.


GD


----------



## scarybill (Oct 7, 2012)

I really think if you buy the capacitors needed to make these I bet you would be at the cost of them. That said, buy and dissect. I got a bunch a few years back on a group buy. you might want to look at allibaba and search electric fire cracker. They come in strands to look like Chinese fire crackers and have two actual crackers in the string. I have 20 and they work great.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I looked into it some time ago and believe the are made similarly to a stun gun. Disposable film cameras were a cheap source if yo find them in thrift stores. Developers used to throw them away after removing the exposed film for processing. How to get them to pop multiple times in a series is another question.


----------

